# :: ECS Tuning :: 40% Off 19" STP-3 Wheel Sets!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We have a very limited supply of STP-3's in Matte Black with a polished lip available at a discount. 

* Staggered fitment - 19X8.5 ET48 front 19X9.5 ET48 rear
* Price is for a set of 4

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

